# Separated for a month...not sure I want him back..



## racinggurl (Sep 25, 2016)

So I have been married for almost 13 years...together for 16 have one son who will be 10 in October. Told my husband that I wasn't in love with him anymore. I have not been 100% faithful. Had weight loss surgery almost 4 years ago and I have changed a lot. My husband is needy...disabled and very dependant on me. I think this is why I can't be in love with him anymore. I have seen what it is like to have a man that can drive and hold a job and I deserve that. He refuses to work or get a job wheb he is physically capable of doing both. Constantly making excuses for why he can't. So he left about a month ago and is back in California. He chose to leave us. But I can't say that I didn't make him do it. I was mean and short. He made me do things sexually that was weird to me and wouldn't do anything for me. Not a single romantic bone in his body. Never initiated sex with me. He was very selfish and one sided. I couldn't handle it and I strayed. Realized what was out there as my husband was the only man I had been with. Part of me feels I should just deal with it for my son. Other part of me says I want to be single parent and do it on my own. Would rather be happy then dread going home just to please his sexual needs. I haven't had sex with my husband in 6 months. He wants to come back...but I am not ready for him to come back. Weekends are lonely but I just don't know if being lonely is a reason to let him come back. Idk what to do...what to feel...

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Read and join thread titled "The caregiver's thread"


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I sympathize with you......don't SIN-the-size.

You should have divorced him first, then sampled other men.

That way you remained on the high ground. 

Rationalizing infidelity is a dead end street that has no turn-around. 

You have to back all the way out.....bare butt exposed to all.

Let him go, start a new life...pick a better guy......and be faithful.......nuff said.


----------

